

Google’s “Pi” In The Face - suneliot
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/02/3-point-14159265/

======
tzs
From this and other stories, I get the impression Google went up to about $4
billion before dropping out. I don't see how bidding mathematically amusing
amounts along the way indicates they weren't serious.

I expect that at those points in the auction everyone knew it was going to go
much higher than the current bids, so Google and everyone else knew that their
bids at that point were just formalities. Why not play around a bit?

------
jrockway
This article is silly. The reason Google lost the auction is because they
weren't willing to spend more then 4 billion dollars, but others were. The
amounts they bid along the way have absolutely nothing to do with the outcome
of the auction. Nothing. It has nothing to do with overconfidence or anything
like that, it's a simple numbers game. Google apparently didn't think that the
patents were worth what they sold for, so they stopped bidding. It's similar
to an eBay action -- something that's a good deal at $50 may not be such a
good deal at $500.

-1 Flamebait.

------
raniskeet
I think they can't find the next magic number closer to PI.

